# whitehurst



## danny (Dec 22, 2009)

whitehurst< the one above is myers


----------



## danny (Dec 22, 2009)

*this one i got no clue*

?


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 23, 2009)

The whitehurst is a common Baltimore medicine they also come in Amber a bit scarcer and cobalt blue quite rare. Not worth very much  I usually throw them in my dollar box at shows. The other bottle is some type of olive oil bottle again very common dates 1870s-180s

 Chris


----------

